# Need Updated Geico Apk.. Help?



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Geico updated their glovebox app today, and I am unable to get it. I originally had to get the app through Amazon app store, because I couldn't get around the market's "not compatible" error(even with stock 240 density). Problem is, Amazon doesn't have the update. Could anyone post the 2.0 version of the app? It's free, so shouldn't be a problem to post it here. Thanks, in advance, to anyone who helps.


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?b80ghc5uekqm3p4


----------



## justin654 (Oct 3, 2011)

Or go to Geico.com and grab it there. That's where I got it.


----------



## Raziel36 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks guys.. love this community


----------



## gfro9191 (Jul 25, 2011)

No prob


----------

